# Reminder: Buy your beans for the festive season



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

If you haven't already placed your orders for the festive season this week would be an ideal time, to guarantee delivery before Christmas.

As the postman is likely to be overworked between now and 24 December some items may get put aside for delivery when they can cope and hopefully your coffee delivery isn;t one of them!

There were 2 bags waiting for me on the doorstep this morning and I am just about to open the El Salvador Pacamara "Elephant Beans" from CoffeeBeanShop that I received last week.

Some useful links you may wish to store (in Alphabetical Order)

CoffeeBeanShop

HasBean

SquareMileCoffeeRoasters

UnionHandRoasted


----------

